# Hi there. New member here



## Wayzegoose (Aug 9, 2011)

Please forgive me, iknow i'm in the wrong place to post this  but i couldn't find where to post new threads.
I am not moving to Spain, but, i will be there from November to Febuary every year [i hope] 
I need some info. from you good people.
I will be flying into Malaga and i need to get to Toroxx. I have been quoted Eu60 for the taxi. Is there any public transport that i could use. In antisipation, thank you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wayzegoose said:


> Please forgive me, iknow i'm in the wrong place to post this  but i couldn't find where to post new threads.
> I am not moving to Spain, but, i will be there from November to Febuary every year [i hope]
> I need some info. from you good people.
> I will be flying into Malaga and i need to get to Toroxx. I have been quoted Eu60 for the taxi. Is there any public transport that i could use. In antisipation, thank you.


This is the right place to post a new thread.

Sit back and read a few more posts. Hopefully you'll get an answer to your question soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

That´s a canny price. I got charged 45€ to go from Granada to Niguélas on Friday! Twenty minutes up the motorway, about 25Km. Your journey is around 50-odd K, so not bad.

To do it by bus, you´d need to go from the airport to Malaga bus station and get a connection to Torrox. Depending upon time of arrival and amount of baggage, I´d hop a cab, but that is personal preference. The buses in Spain can be pretty damn good and run to schedule, mostly (ish) 

Timetable and info (in English) can be found here - Estacin de Autobuses de Mlaga


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep, that's not a bad quote. If you've got more time than money however, the bus service is very reliable and cheap.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The bus service is about 4 euros; I suggest first time get a cab (it is an excellent price) or try HolidayTaxis and once here, explore Malaga at your leisure to find out just where you catch the bus from (do that by getting the bus from Torrox to Malaga) and figure out if works for you.


----------

